# 64 GTO Mystery switches - any ideas?



## 64GOAT (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey people I have a couple of switches in my goat(the one I dug out of 25 yrs. of storage in a barn- see topic 64 GTO questions in General Dissucions) that I have no idea what the do, any help would be greatly appreciated, Thanks.

1st switch : It is located on the bottom/underside of left hand side of the dash. It kind of thimble shaped and matches the rest of the switches in the dash such as lights,wipers,etc. It has a positive click for on/off and then rotates to a stop. Like a radio knob.I know it is not the dome light or the head lights,wipers,windshieldwasher,highbeams. 

2nd switch : It is located on the bottom/underside of the right hand side of the dash. It is a toggle switch mounted on a aluminum plate that says Mallory it has a blue indicator light for one of the postions. The switch has two positions left/street and right/strip. Indicator light does not light in either of positions.

Neither switch seems to do anything right now, but the one on the left sure looks original. Any input/advice would be greatly appreciated..............Thanks Again......


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm just guessing here, but the one on the left, sounds like it would have been for a reverb speaker amplifier for the rear. They were all the rage back in the 60s (for what reason, I have no clue) The switch would turn the reverb on/off and the knob would rotate for amp gain.

As far as the other one, sounds definately like something that was added. Since it is marked street/strip, I'm sure it was for some sort of performance enhancement. Could have been for something like an exhaust cut out. Sounds like a previous owner did some weekend drag racing in this car.

Russ


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It probably controlled a Mallory ignition box and maybe bypassed the rev limiter in the strip mode....maybe?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

If it is located to the lower left of the ignition switch it could be a cowl vent control, if it is located to the lower right it may be a remote for the outside mirror.

I snapped a picture of my resto guide for a 64 dash,


----------



## 64GOAT (Mar 13, 2008)

We were out of town for spring break just got back. Thanks to all of you who replied. Well after hours and hours of tracing wires I have semi-solved the mystery switches. 

The first one was what Russ said it was( I think) it goes to a rectangle box behind the rear seat that looks like it has been there since day one, I'm not postive what the box is since it has no wires leading out of it but it sure looks like it went to the rear speakers.

The second switch is a bypass for the ballast resistor for the points. I'm guessing the idea was more voltage to the points for the quarter mile pass and then back to normal to save the points from burning up. I wonder if it really does anything for the quarter mile performance?

Thanks again for you time you guys and take care until the next questions for this restoration. I have pic's but don't know how to post them. You should of seen this thing when I found it, old barn, no hood , windows down, and and inch of dust atleast. And this was a old show car with chrome evrything, a-arms, coil springs, etc. , hand polished muncie, painted frame, etc. etc.....


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

64GOAT said:


> I have pic's but don't know how to post them


When you start a thread or reply, page down to Additional Options and select Manage Attachments, then select browse and upload the pictures from your PC.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

"Vibrasonic" sound???...for the radio...provides reverb (an echo) for more lifelike sound...macgto nailed it I suspect...cool
:seeya
Bill


----------



## 64GOAT (Mar 13, 2008)

When I got this car out of the barn there was a few boxes that came with it. In one box was a 1964 389 Edlebrock P22 dual four barrel intake in like new condition. In the one of the other was dozens of old magazines in excelent condition mostly 1963 to 1965 Hot Rods, with a few Super Stock and one magazine called Cars(the automotivemagazine) with the original road test of the 1964 GTO. Any idea what these things are worth??? Thanks again for your time.....


----------



## 64GOAT (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm thinking if the intake is not that hard to come by even though they do not make them anymore , I'm going to do some fabricating to convert it to a blower manifold since I can not find a 1964 389 blower manifold ANYWHERE.....and the mags are just a would like to know deal since I do not plan on getting rid of them they are really neat to look at... kind of like going back in time.....Thanks again and take care.....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds like my kinda car...lots of chrome, some old school suspension stuff . Not into that whole lowering look with the low profile tires....GOOD LUCK with the resto...and I agree that that switch to the box is for a reverb "VIBRA-SONIC SOUND"..


----------

